# New guy on the block with a question



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,currently own 2010 reg. cab. 3500 chevy with 8 1/2 ft.fisher exv plow.Just plow my own driveway with this truck.Been plowing for over 40yrs.980 cat loaders at Bradley Int. Airport -lots- roads and driveways.My question is Jeep TJ 4 banger, small plow.I'm tired of the truck its just to big and I don't use it as a truck any more. Will the jeep fill my needs.I know it won't be a power house or set any speed records but i'm way past that. Thanks for being here and thanks for any replies.I've been lurking for a few yrs and you guys are great.
Rusty


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What kind of driveway? 2 car? 2 miles? On the side of mountain?


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

I knew as soon as I hit post I had left this out and somebody was gonna pounce on it.Small drive.With turn around.I could spit across the whole thing


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

You should be fine with the Jeep just remember to plow with the storm.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How small is "small blade" I use 7 1/2 ft blades on all my jeeps. I found the jeep to be almost 2X faster than the PU I started plowing with.

I think you will be surprised.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You'll be absolutely fine. Put any regular duty 7-1/2 foot or light duty plow on your Jeep and have at it.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

theplowmeister;2045575 said:


> How small is "small blade" I use 7 1/2 ft blades on all my jeeps. I found the jeep to be almost 2X faster than the PU I started plowing with.
> 
> I think you will be surprised.


Thanks-7 1/2 at least.Getting close to retirement and might plow some neighbor hood drives.Taking my time will the 4 cylinder hold up?
Rusty


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Rustyk;2045656 said:


> Thanks-7 1/2 at least.Getting close to retirement and might plow some neighbor hood drives.Taking my time will the 4 cylinder hold up?
> Rusty


I think it will hold up. I had one as a teen i beat the hell out of it. This does not mean not to be easy with it. I'm sure you know this but if your stuck get pulled out or something. Don't tear it up. Good luck with it.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Lots of people plow with the 4 cyl I think it was the only option that had a many plow Co recameded for plow (front GVW limit).


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

There will be enough power. I used to plow my drive with an 80's Toyota with probably less than a 90hp motor and that worked great, no power problems. I have a 7' plow on a Cherokee and this year I am going with a 6.6 SUV style blade which is considerably lighter. The wider and heavier blade worked great, but seemed a little overkill, so we'll see how the lighter blade works on snow this winter, to compare.


----------



## Rustyk (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks very much for the input,you guys confirmed my thoughts.The Jeep is something i've always wanted,had pickups my whole driving time.Time for some fun!Will post pics when I find the right rig.Time to clean up the truck put the plow on it and hang a sign on it.Rusty


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Rustyk;2045954 said:


> Thanks very much for the input,you guys confirmed my thoughts.The Jeep is something i've always wanted,had pickups my whole driving time.Time for some fun!Will post pics when I find the right rig.Time to clean up the truck put the plow on it and hang a sign on it.Rusty


When jeep shopping, take a screwdriver n hammer along. Carefully check frame for rust! Bang away. Hammer will bounce off good steel. That is - upper n lower control arm areas n esp around/near trans skid plate. Esp in rust belt...lots of folk try to cover rust with rattle cans. Lots of fun n luck in your approaching retirement!


----------

